# 2015 Chilean grapes... woot-woot!



## JohnT (Apr 2, 2015)

just ordered my 2015 chilean grapes. i'm gonna do an 80/20 cab merlot blend and a straight pinot noir.. 

these grapes are always great quality and clen from any desbris. sorting them is a pleasure. i just cant wait to get my hands on these grapes again..


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 2, 2015)

Based on the pricing I saw from the place that I ordered, going whole fruit seemed so much more expensive. It was ~$30 for 18 lbs of grapes but ~$56 or a 6 gallon pail of juice. From what I read, you need about 80 lbs of grapes for 5 gallons of juice. 

What gives?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 2, 2015)

price here is $24 per 18 pound lug. 4 lugs should come just shy of 5 gallons


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess I am surprised in the price difference. Clearly you have the ability to make better wine with the grapes over straight juice but with a lot more work. I would have thought the price point would be closer that it is.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2015)

You'd think that juice would cost more, since they've already done the crushing and pressing. But yes, fresh grapes are more here too.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 3, 2015)

Agreed.

Guess they know where to get you.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 3, 2015)

My guess on the cost difference is footprint, the grapes take more space than the juice.


----------



## brutus (Apr 3, 2015)

Try a bucket of juice + a lug of grapes. That way you get the benefits of the grape contact, but the cost savings of bulk juice.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 3, 2015)

For what it's worth, I've now done straight juice buckets and then last fall, Juice buckets 5.5gal + 1 lug 36lb. The all juice was pretty good (at least ok) but the batch with the 36lbs added is already a much better wine. I plan on doubling the amount of grapes to 72lbs plus 5.5 gals of juice this fall. Going through a broker out here costs about 55.00/36lb. lug and 80.00/bucket juice so I'm planning on about 190.00 for about 10 gallons of finished wine. Still sounds like a pretty fair price per bottle even with the brokered prices.
Mike


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 3, 2015)

Do all you guys have a press or are you hand pressing and tossing it in with the juice?


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 3, 2015)

Jimmy, I'm still collecting equipment so I used a commercial sized manual potato masher to crush my grapes and my press is homemade. All worked fine. Crusher is next on my list though.
Mike


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 3, 2015)

Since I didn't order any grapes with my buckets and don't even have a homemade press, I guess I need to see what I can do to make the juice better than it is as-is. I have a Cab Sav, a Pinot Noir, and a Pinot Grigio ordered.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 3, 2015)

Kraffty said:


> For what it's worth, I've now done straight juice buckets and then last fall, Juice buckets 5.5gal + 1 lug 36lb. The all juice was pretty good (at least ok) but the batch with the 36lbs added is already a much better wine. I plan on doubling the amount of grapes to 72lbs plus 5.5 gals of juice this fall. Going through a broker out here costs about 55.00/36lb. lug and 80.00/bucket juice so I'm planning on about 190.00 for about 10 gallons of finished wine. Still sounds like a pretty fair price per bottle even with the brokered prices.
> Mike



Why not try a small batch using 100 percent fresh grapes? That may turn out even better then the mix.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2015)

Jimyson said:


> Since I didn't order any grapes with my buckets and don't even have a homemade press, I guess I need to see what I can do to make the juice better than it is as-is. I have a Cab Sav, a Pinot Noir, and a Pinot Grigio ordered.



You don't need a press to add, say 18lbs of grapes to a 6 gallon bucket. Put them in a couple paint strainer bags, just like you would a grape skin pack on a kit. When you're done with primary, remove the bag(s) and squeeze the juice out by hand.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 3, 2015)

John, I thought about that after I wrote, 4 36lb. lugs would come out to about 10 gallons and only cost a little more than adding the bucket. I may just try it this year and be asking for some advice from you come fall.
thanks, Mike


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you guys add this to say a Pinot Grigio as well or just reds?


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 3, 2015)

And I may just leave out the grapes for this round since my order is already in and the deadline was today. I imagine they will still produce a good batch worth the $56. Plus another round comes out this fall I would expect so all is not lost. What do you guys think? Will I be disappointed with this decision?


----------



## heatherd (Apr 3, 2015)

What varietals are you making? If red, you could add Zante currants or elderberries to primary instead of grapes. If white, a juice pail will turn out fine with nothing. All is not lost!


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 3, 2015)

heatherd said:


> What varietals are you making? If red, you could add Zante currants or elderberries to primary instead of grapes. If white, a juice pail will turn out fine with nothing. All is not lost!



Cab Sav, a Pinot Noir, and a Pinot Grigio


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 3, 2015)

How much would you add to a 6 gallon pail of juice?


----------



## heatherd (Apr 3, 2015)

For the Pinot Grigio, you don't necessarily need anything but could add (1) 15 ounce box of Sunmaid Golden Raisins.

For the Cab Sav, you can add (1) 15 ounce box Sunmaid Zante Currants.

For the Pinot Noir, you can add (1) 15 ounce box Sunmaid Zante Currants.

I would put them in a sanitized mesh bag during fermentation. This quantity should enhance but not overwhelm your wine.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 3, 2015)

So do you use the Sunmaid brand of raisins since they aren't coated in oil? Do you need to rinse them or soak them in a kmeta solution before adding to the fermenter?


----------



## Jetpilot007 (Apr 3, 2015)

I AM SO PSYCHED!!!!!

I recently placed an order of 20 crates of Chilean Syrah grapes. 

$26.50 per 18lb crate.

I really wanted Pinot Noir. But as we all know that particular grape variety can be very finicky.

What I may do is place a second order and purchase 4 crates to see how it comes out.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 4, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> So do you use the Sunmaid brand of raisins since they aren't coated in oil? Do you need to rinse them or soak them in a kmeta solution before adding to the fermenter?



Don't soak them. Adding any sulfite will just make the fermentation more difficult. In fact, if I have the opportunity, I use organic raisins to minimize the sulfite. If I'm not mistaken, the 'regular' stuff has added sulfite.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 4, 2015)

I saw options on Amazon that are sulfate and potassium sorbate free.

Dried Zante Currants by Gerbs - 2LB. Deal. SO2 Free - Top 10 Allergen Free -Potassium Sorbate Free - Non-GMO https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IVDCBZA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IVDCBZA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 4, 2015)

Okay, I'll see what my local grocery store has when I go there this afternoon. I'm usually in the organic isle anyway checking for gluten free options for one of my kids, just have never taken notice what they have available.

Will check online if local stores/clubs come up empty. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## heatherd (Apr 4, 2015)

Good point, aim for sulfate and sorbate free.


----------



## cintipam (Apr 4, 2015)

Just in case, thought I'd mention that my zante currants come in a much smaller box. I've never seen 15 oz on those. Also, I add a couple ripe bananas to both white and red juice buckets to help with mouth feel. I recently learned why many sources say to add skins also when doing this. The skin has some natural amylase in it to help cut thru the starch haze that I've I've been fighting afterwards in my white wines.

If you add all fruit in bags then add first kmeta dose I feel that sterilizes all added fruit at the same time. I often add fruit from my backyard or even dried fruit that used only kmeta at this time also.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh, and apologies to JohnT for hijacking the thread. Not my original intent.


----------

